# Living Cost in HK - Utilities & Related Expenses for 2000 square foot apartment



## jgnhk (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new in HK and is currently in the process of looking at apartments for rental. While that's in progress, I'll also like to take in the utilities and related expenses to renting an apartment in HK as well and your help will be appreciated. Will someone be able to tell me the break down or cost of the following? Thank you so much!


Internet/broadband:
Cable TV for all channels: 
Electricity bill for a 2000 square foot apartment:
Gym (with/without a pool) without personal trainer:
Helper to come in once a week:
Phone - land line:
Phone - cell:
Medical/GP visit:


----------

